# Is Felt going to supply bikes....



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

in professional road racing anymore? Since Cervelo has joined Garmin Slipstream what team is Felt going to and can we get some deals on the F5 team bikes!!!!!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Read somewhere that Team Fly V in Australia might be riding Felt. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

whoa, that is a great team- might be an upgrade...lol


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fly V is a great group of guys. I know Cantwell from JJ’s, and rode a little with some of them last winter while doing some racing in Australia. However I’d assume any sponsorship with them would be based on their becoming a pro tour team. In any case it was Felt’s decision to drop G-T, which I don’t understand why they would do that unless that have something else big lined up. Or they don’t think the investment is worth it, in which case they don’t understand how the bike industry works as 90% of it is pure marketing.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

dcl10 said:


> Fly V is a great group of guys. I know Cantwell from JJ’s, and rode a little with some of them last winter while doing some racing in Australia. However I’d assume any sponsorship with them would be based on their becoming a pro tour team. In any case it was Felt’s decision to drop G-T, which I don’t understand why they would do that unless that have something else big lined up. Or they don’t think the investment is worth it, in which case they don’t understand how the bike industry works as 90% of it is pure marketing.


You say it was Felt's decision to drop G-T? Could you point me to how we know that? Just curious.

Another thing to consider is how this will impact the secondary advertising that Felt receives. Garmin magazine advertisements currently feature Felt bikes because of the tie in with the team. The Garmin-Transitions team uses 3T equipment as well. So you see the same thing in 3T's magazine ads -- the bike is a Felt in G-T livery.

Here's hoping it presages a move to something bigger and better for Felt in the racing world. But as for me, I plan to enjoy the two Felt's my wife and I bought this weekend for years to come. And we bought them because of how they ride, their great looks, and because of the great dealers in our area -- not because of the pro team affiliation. And at least for me, these beautiful machines also come with Superdave. He is a unique resource in the industry which, imho, definitely add value to the brand.

-- Don4


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

From CyclingNews,

"The official statement concentrated on the relationship with Felt and said that prior to the announcement, Slipstream had met with Felt Bicycles regarding its option to continue as the team’s bike sponsor for next season and that “after careful consideration Felt Bicycles chose not to exercise its option.”

“Felt has been an invaluable partner since the inception of our organization and is truly an exceptional company. Together we achieved quite a bit and we have a tremendous amount of respect and gratitude for the contributions and innovations they have made to our team, organization and to cycling as a whole,” the statement read.

Meanwhile, Felt Bicycles announced that, “Our organizations met in good faith to discuss an extension. After exploring all options, we decided for the good of all parties to move on.” Felt has been bike sponsor to the team for the past four seasons."


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

dcl10 --

Thanks for the reference. Found the story. Had my head to deep in bike research, and nothing jumped out at me during a quick check of the Cervelo / Felt / Garmin-Transitions websites.

-- Don4


----------



## Bike Flyer (Jul 28, 2008)

*The deals are here*



95zpro said:


> in professional road racing anymore? Since Cervelo has joined Garmin Slipstream what team is Felt going to and can we get some deals on the F5 team bikes!!!!!



The garage sale is here.

http://www.shopslipstreamsports.com/bikes-and-equipment.html?utm_source=ConstantContact&utm_medium=eBlast&utm_campaign=GarageSale1


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Makes me kick myself for buying new wheels and a ZW for my wife last month or I would have picked up one of these F1's!!!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Another thing to consider is how this will impact the secondary advertising that Felt receives. Garmin magazine advertisements currently feature Felt bikes because of the tie in with the team. The Garmin-Transitions team uses 3T equipment as well. So you see the same thing in 3T's magazine ads -- the bike is a Felt in G-T livery.

Here's hoping it presages a move to something bigger and better for Felt in the racing world. But as for me, I plan to enjoy the two Felt's my wife and I bought this weekend for years to come. And we bought them because of how they ride, their great looks, and because of the great dealers in our area -- not because of the pro team affiliation. And at least for me, these beautiful machines also come with Superdave. He is a unique resource in the industry which, imho, definitely add value to the brand.

-- Don4[/QUOTE]


I am also a Felt loyalist (AR5 & my wife rides a ZW5), I was just speculating. This reminded me of a situation a few years back when a company that I worked for stopped Nascar sponsorship and consequently I lost my job within the year. It was a sign of how the company was doing but we never heard about it until it was too late. Not saying that Felt is in that position but I always play the devil's advocate when I see things like this happen...


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

95zpro said:


> Makes me kick myself for buying new wheels and a ZW for my wife last month or I would have picked up one of these F1's!!!


Since you bought your wife a brand new bike. Maybe you can convince your wife to let you get one too.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Felt has to sponsor another team. Just don't see them making it without that. It isn't like they are a small niche/specialty bike maker like Parlee/Crumpton/Guru..etc. where they can get away with it. They really need to be under a pro team.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Since you bought your wife a brand new bike. Maybe you can convince your wife to let you get one too.


I bought my AR5 back in March and for my birthday (4th of July weekend) I bought her the ZW and myself some Zipp 808's!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bike Flyer said:


> The garage sale is here.
> 
> http://www.shopslipstreamsports.com/bikes-and-equipment.html?utm_source=ConstantContact&utm_medium=eBlast&utm_campaign=GarageSale1


Dam#..... All those F1s are too small!


----------

